# Problème avec mail



## yokoult09 (7 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai récemment acheté l'ipad 2 et j'en suis très content, sauf à un niveau. 
Lorsque je reçois un mail avec un fichier word ou un pdf, il m'affiche 
"ce message est vide" alors que la pièce jointe est bien la puisque mon Mac lui la reconnait. Par contre lorsqu'il s'agit d'une photo, la aucun problème!
C'est vraiment bizarre je trouve. Je me suis dit au départ que ça pouvait venir d'un manque de place mais maintenant que j'ai 2Go de libre, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.
Une idée?
Merci d'avance,

Antoine


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Septembre 2011)

Aucun idée, mais c'est bien un bug car chez moi Ca fonctionne parfaitement...


----------

